# Before and after PMR



## mischiefgrrl

I thought that I hadn't taken any "before" pictures because it was so sad, but I just found one when cleaning up my camera card!

This was taken August 8, 2010 - two months before going PMR. This wasn't even at it's worst, by the time I switched his hips and back were bald too. Every bit of hair that he could scratch or bite off was gone. He was also going bald on his ears and chewing the pads of his feet until they bled.

My poor baby was so miserable.









First PMR meal (before finding out beef bones are bad) You can see the bald spot on his ear.









5 months post PMR









And now - 8 months after switching to PMR.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Oh poor baby! That first picture makes me think of my husband's uncle's dog(rough Chow Chow) who is fed ANYTHING and everything(ol'roy and scraps) pumped full of steroids and pretty much NO hair!:sad: Your boy is SOOO lucky to have such a smart owner!:biggrin: and he looks AMAZING now!!:biggrin1:


----------



## mischiefgrrl

Scarlett_O' said:


> Oh poor baby! That first picture makes me think of my husband's uncle's dog(rough Chow Chow) who is fed ANYTHING and everything(ol'roy and scraps) pumped full of steroids and pretty much NO hair!:sad: Your boy is SOOO lucky to have such a smart owner!:biggrin: and he looks AMAZING now!!:biggrin1:


Thank you  I wish I'd been convinced sooner to go raw. I just didn't think it was the food. He was never on kibble but home cooked and the diet worked great for him for the first two years. It was after stitches and antibiotics from an attack by another dog that this cycle started. It was terrible... nearly a year of trying everything to get it to stop. I bought every kind of e-collar on the market to keep him from biting himself but he found ways around them.


----------



## RaisingWolves

Amazing difference! He looks so much healthier and happier!:thumb:

I home cooked too, thinking it was the answer. Cooking is not my favorite thing either. There were days my husband would come home from work and had to ask if the food on the stove was for him or the dogs.:heh: My first boxer was fed Eucanuba and puked everyday so the home cooking cured that problem, but my male boxer had diarrhea daily eating cooked food. Looking back I now realize my girl had yeasty paws when eating the rice,chicken, and veggie stew combos I prepared. :wacko:


----------



## molbert73

Wow! What a huge difference. 
Makes me even more excited to start next weekend


----------



## hcdoxies

Apparently Tanis also grew a huge dachshund shaped tumor on his left front leg, too


----------



## Herzo

Wow what a difference. That poor dog.


----------



## mischiefgrrl

RaisingWolves said:


> Amazing difference! He looks so much healthier and happier!:thumb:
> 
> I home cooked too, thinking it was the answer. Cooking is not my favorite thing either. There were days my husband would come home from work and had to ask if the food on the stove was for him or the dogs.:heh: My first boxer was fed Eucanuba and puked everyday so the home cooking cured that problem, but my male boxer had diarrhea daily eating cooked food. Looking back I now realize my girl had yeasty paws when eating the rice,chicken, and veggie stew combos I prepared. :wacko:


I know, I spent SO much time cooking his meals! I'd had a friend suggest getting rid of the grain so I steamed sweet potatoes and veggies with his meat instead. Then I moved to just meat and veggies... wasn't working. He looked like he was being neglected but I was putting so much work, time and money into trying to heal him it's unbelievable! 



molbert73 said:


> Wow! What a huge difference.
> Makes me even more excited to start next weekend


I can't wait to see your results!!!



hcdoxies said:


> Apparently Tanis also grew a huge dachshund shaped tumor on his left front leg, too


And she can't be removed!!! When I come home from work they play hard for at least 30 minutes in celebration. The other night Tanis was zooming all around each room and then jumped up onto my bed with a big grin as if he was saying "Thank you for my puppy!!!"

I'm still amazed every day at the difference in him. I brush out his butt and tail before every walk and am so happy to have so much hair to brush. His butt is beautiful now instead of embarassing. He smiles ALL the time and waves that thick tail around with such pride.


----------



## mischiefgrrl

Another one to add from this morning. Look Molly, the growth has moved to his butt!


----------



## mischiefgrrl

And a side-by-side comparison


----------



## Krisy1021

RaisingWolves said:


> . Looking back I now realize my girl had yeasty paws when eating the rice,chicken, and veggie stew combos I prepared. :wacko:


is there a way you can explain to me what exactly yeasty paws look like? i think my allergic to what seems like eeverything beagle may some yeasty paws but can't tell what its supposed to look like or not.. thanks so much!


----------



## mischiefgrrl

Red, rashy, swollen and if it goes on long enough, crusty.


----------



## DaneMama

I am *SO* glad you posted these pictures. And even more glad to know that Tanis is livin' life like a rock star! Keep up the good work with him :thumb:


----------



## mischiefgrrl

DaneMama said:


> I am *SO* glad you posted these pictures. And even more glad to know that Tanis is livin' life like a rock star! Keep up the good work with him :thumb:


And I'm so grateful to YOU and Jon for this website! When I was thinking of raw and doing searches I first came up with a great site from an Australian dog owner who put in very simple terms how and why they feed raw. Seemed great, but didn't answer my questions. Then I did a search on yeast infections of ears, paws, skin, etc. and found this website. All of the members contributing with their information, answers and experiences made it all so easy. Tanis, Tiffa and I thank ALL of you!


----------



## mischiefgrrl

Oh, my daughter thanks you too. Now she doesn't have to be seen walking the dog with the red, bald, swollen, bloody baboon looking butt anymore!


----------



## SerenityFL

What a remarkable difference not only in the coat but in your dog's attitude...at least in the photos. You can really see the difference in the tail, too.

So glad that PMR worked for you. And very happy that your dog is no longer miserable. Yay!


----------



## lily

great thread,the diference in tanis is remarkable ,even his face he looks so much more contented,great name by the way,i wish id have thought of some exotic name for my dog lol,karen


----------



## mischiefgrrl

SerenityFL said:


> What a remarkable difference not only in the coat but in your dog's attitude...at least in the photos. You can really see the difference in the tail, too.
> 
> So glad that PMR worked for you. And very happy that your dog is no longer miserable. Yay!


He really was so miserable it was breaking my heart. He itched constantly. He'd stop in mid-run to itch himself. As soon as we got out side he rolled on the pavement and the grass. I was running out of places with hair to pet him. He had a big e-collar that I put on him to keep him from biting himself, but he still got around it and I'm sure felt my frustration when I'd turn around and see him bleeding again. I was also constantly spraying him down with sprays for hotspots, rubbing ointments in and shoving antibiotics down his mouth. 

I knew raw was going to work on day one. I started by giving him ground beef and ground turkey (before I found this site) and he stopped itching right away. About a week later when I found this forum he started getting bone in meals and LOVED crunching through them. He really is a much happier dog now, back to his old self again! Of course having his own puppy makes him happy too!



lily said:


> great thread,the diference in tanis is remarkable ,even his face he looks so much more contented,great name by the way,i wish id have thought of some exotic name for my dog lol,karen


Thank you! When he came to us from the rescue his name was Levi. It's a fine name, but just didn't seem to fit. My daughter came up with the name Tanis from one of her favorite Dragonlance characters and when we said it, his ears perked up. He knew his new name right away and responded everytime I called him!


----------



## Krisy1021

thank you for posting the pictures, i just started raw two weeks ago. my beagle has allergies galore, not like your little one bless your heart, but its constant butt biting, scratching, paws itchy all the time, and these deffanitly give me SO much hope. Thank you and Congrats! i bet it feels great!


----------



## mischiefgrrl

Krisy1021 said:


> thank you for posting the pictures, i just started raw two weeks ago. my beagle has allergies galore, not like your little one bless your heart, but its constant butt biting, scratching, paws itchy all the time, and these deffanitly give me SO much hope. Thank you and Congrats! i bet it feels great!


That's how it started with Tanis. Then we moved to where we are now and he got fleas. That was what made the flare up the worst. I had to flea bomb our apartment, bedding, etc. He and the cats got flea dips and spot ons and we finally were rid of the infestation. 

I hope you are already starting to see a difference in your beagle! It brings me so much joy everyday to see him so happy.


----------



## mischiefgrrl

Ok, I probably don't need to explain this but just in case... When I say I used e-collars to keep Tanis from biting himself; I meant E as in "Elizabethan" aka "The Cone Of Shame" not electric!

I just thought of this while I ran into a neighbor who was talking about e-collars as in electric.


----------



## magicre

i just love love love the colours of tanis...

that poor baby....glad that you found the solution....i especially liked the selsun blue solution you found for his feet....after getting him a mani/pedi.

now if i can find a way to get poor bubba's face to grow back....and stop the goobers....oh i know....let's have winter and get this washington horrid fall to stop.

tanis is just gorgeous, and so is tiffa.....


----------



## Charged77

One of my dogs always gets ear infections, and my pit always chews on her feet. I'm hope switching to raw will fix those things.


----------



## xellil

Charged77 said:


> One of my dogs always gets ear infections, and my pit always chews on her feet. I'm hope switching to raw will fix those things.


I had both problems, with the licking being on legs and feet. Both have disappeared - hopefully it will be the same for you.


----------



## Basco_The_Great (Pyr)

Wow, the difference in the before and after pic is remarkable! What a happy dog Tanis is in the after!

Just curious, why are beef bones bad? And what does PMR stand for? Sorry, I'm new at this! :/


----------



## mischiefgrrl

Glad to help you out! Weight bearing beef bones are too heavy for their teeth, can cause them to crack and break as well as wearing down the enamel. They can have ribs but I choose to just stay away from the beef bones altogether. PMR stands for Prey Model Raw.

Welcome to the DCF! Tanis *is* a very happy dog since I joined!


----------



## magicre

Basco_The_Great (Pyr) said:


> Wow, the difference in the before and after pic is remarkable! What a happy dog Tanis is in the after!
> 
> Just curious, why are beef bones bad? And what does PMR stand for? Sorry, I'm new at this! :/


i will feed beef ribs...to my pug and my corgi mix...

and for basco, he could and would later on....much later on...eat a rack of ribs....he's a big one...but leg bones of cattle...no...too much of a tooth wrecker....

pmr...means you don't feed veggies, grains, or fruits or seeds....that's what barf is...

pmr means only protein in the form of animal or fish....certain fishes..../ bone/ and organ....and fat.


----------



## xellil

Basco_The_Great (Pyr) said:


> Wow, the difference in the before and after pic is remarkable! What a happy dog Tanis is in the after!
> 
> Just curious, why are beef bones bad? And what does PMR stand for? Sorry, I'm new at this! :/


Have you seen this? Fantastic site. And it was created and is maintained by folks here. 
How to Get Started | Prey Model Raw


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Thank you for posting these pics. How awesome. This is what I want to show people that are anti-raw. This is the proof. Your dog looks SO much better now. Probably feels 100% too


----------



## socal_sarah

Krisy1021 said:


> thank you for posting the pictures, i just started raw two weeks ago. my beagle has allergies galore, not like your little one bless your heart, but its constant butt biting, scratching, paws itchy all the time, and these deffanitly give me SO much hope.


I was curious if you'd taken any before pics of your Beagle and how it's doing on the raw now?


----------

